

Questioning the Longstanding Plan to Merge the Dead Sea and the Red Sea - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/10/mergers--acquisitions/the-dead-sea-lives?utm_source=tss&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=linkfrom

======
tehaugmenter
Aside from the project being super expensive, I think this would be a good
idea. I don't know why conservationists are so stingy sometimes. If they
really cared they'd stop the siphoning from the dead sea.

Adding a hydro electric option on top of it all could increase electricity
stability in the region. For the longevity of the people there I think it
would be a good move.

~~~
alainv
Don't ask for much, do you? As it happens they quite agree:

“I think that the best way to conserve the Dead Sea would be to reintroduce
the natural flow from the Jordan River and decrease the pumping of water from
the lake to the factories,”

~~~
dogma1138
The problem is that doesn't work the water section in the peace treaty between
Israel and Jordan gives the Jordanians quite a bit of water rights, and
they've been pumping more and more from it especially since they are not
getting as much water from Syria as they used too these days. On top of that
Jordan has been pumping quite a bit of water from the Dead Sea it self for
commercial uses mostly to be dried not even 100 meters away in salt farms
which is excessively wasteful. Israel has stopped pumping from Jordan river 35
years ago, and it has also mostly stopped pumping from the Sea of Galilee.
Israel for quite a few years now has moved to desalination which currently
provides about 40% (and on track to reach the 70-80% goal in the next 10-15
years) of it's drinking water needs, the rest pumped from natural underground
reservoirs and man made reservoirs basins or reclaimed water. The new plan as
it seems is actually to abandon the "peace canal" and to pump desalinated
water into the dead sea from the med as it's much closer to it than the red
sea, which although not as flashy and hip will be some what at least cost
effective.

